
Employees who rate their managers poorly are 4x more likely to interview - shannonmaloney5
https://twitter.com/SoapBoxHQ/status/1182339548736638976
======
shannonmaloney5
Full article here: [https://builtin.com/company-culture/company-culture-
statisti...](https://builtin.com/company-culture/company-culture-statistics)

------
apolymath
Also, water is wet...

